
Ask HN: Is it useful for someone with depression to study psychology? - ephelant
I&#x27;m someone who has struggled with depression for a while now. With the help of my doctor, CBT and medication, my condition has improved, but I was curious as to whether studying psychology could be in any way beneficial to better understand myself and cope with depression.<p>Has anyone here found such a pursuit (or learning something else like philosophy) to be useful in managing or improving their mental health?<p>Thank you
======
0xBE5A
I feel that the more I learn about psychology, the more my depression and
other problems seem like any other affliction that can be purposefully
managed, instead of this all-encompassing black hole I can't explain. It puts
things into perspective. But be wary of falling into the trap of seeing
yourself reflected in the endless lists of symptoms of other illnesses - only
a professional can reliably discern between normal and pathological behaviors
and patterns.

------
fpalmans
I have not pursued a degree in psychology, but read numerous books on the
subject and learned much from a published sibling who pursued a phd in
psychology.

I found it helpful in dealing with my depression (and other
behaviors/emotions) and understanding its mechanisms. Though, you should be
wary of labeling yourself with what you learn, or entertaining the illusion
that one can analyse oneself.

Psychology is such an important subject it merits attention even if, however
unlikely, you would derive no benefit.

------
towaway1138
I think it has for me, both psychology and philosophy. The former has some
useful techniques. Check out "behavioral activation" for a lesser-known idea.

The latter provides perspective, both for ways to think about the world, and
as a realization that many thoughtful people over thousands of years have
suffered in our vale of tears.

------
skilled
Study meditation, or better yet, practice meditation. Lean towards
spirituality, in other words, try to understand why you are suffering. You'll
eventually become pretty good at being a psychologist to yourself.

